# Dog House Yet another Example



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is a dog house I built. Might help give some people some ideas. I did insulate this but I forgot to take
pictures of the that phase. This is built as solid a rock.


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

Pic 2


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

pic 3


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

pic 4


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

pic 5


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

pic 6


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

pic 9


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

pic 9


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

pic 10


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

pic 13


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

pic final


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

is that door clear/see through?? where did you get it?


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is the door I used on the dog house:

http://www.gundoghousedoor.com/heavydutydogdoor.htm

I have 3 of these Heavy Duty dog doors now and to be honest they are awesome.


----------

